# Today I met an alien rabbit.



## Baron (Jan 24, 2015)

I think it is some type of alien rabbit. All white blue eyes, the oddest features is the long tail, short ears, and claws. The humans called it a "house cat". My adventure started when my human and I left the known world for another planet he called his "brother's house". 

This "brother's house" was very cluttered and had strange new places to explore and that is when I came across the alien they summon as "Snowbell". I approached the alien and it fled some distance. So I approached the alien again and it struck me and fled again. So I gave chase, it had amazing speed and climbing abilities. It spent most of my visit up on high objects that I could not reach. After all I can understand its natural fear of me. 

I had a most amazing time with this creature and hope to return to its world soon. I believe, if I can open communications with this alien, we can use its special abilities for our plans of world domination! Just imagine rabbit aliens that can climb walls.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 24, 2015)

Trix here-

Dumpy tells me that I want to be a cat when I grow up. I don't know why-I am grown up and I love being a rabbit. I think you have encountered a cat. Cats are definitely lower on the evolutionary scale, with weird ears and even weirder tails. 

The fact you invaded someone else's hutch means you are a brave rabbit. You need to try and dominate the cat when you encounter again.

Love,

Trix


----------

